# v76.2



## astough (Mar 9, 2012)

Could someone please clarify for me.....When a patient comes to the office for a routine gyn exam and pap smear, is the lab portion of the screening pap supposed to be coded      V76.2?  or V72.31?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 9, 2012)

you bill V72.31 for a well woman, the V76.2 is included with this code.  If you are the physician office you are billing a preventive E&M or the Q0091 and G0101 depending on payer there will be no lab code on you claim if the patient has no cervix the you add the V76.47 plus the appropriate V88.xx code, if the patient has had a hysterectomy but has a remaining cervical stump and that is what was PAPed then you add only the V88.xx which states remaining cervical stump.  the only possible additional code would be a code for specimen handling which most will not pay.


----------



## BCAREY (Mar 9, 2012)

I believe most insurances want V76.2 for the lab portion of the pap not V72.31.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 9, 2012)

That is for the lab to charge not the GYN provider


----------

